# Advice from experienced owners saught...



## pixelsherpa (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking at A6 Avants and Alloads - what are the pros and cons of each. 
Looking at higher milage, 45000 or so miles w/CPO Warranties - does the Audi CPO cover likely faults that are commonly seen in these vehicles?
I really want the Allroad but something in my conscience is making me hesitate, as if i maintenance nightmare is possible. I am not a DIYer other than oil changes


----------

